
Critical Privilege Escalation Vulnerability in Harbor (CVE-2019-16097) - coolmario
https://unit42.paloaltonetworks.com/critical-vulnerability-in-harbor-enables-privilege-escalation-from-zero-to-admin-cve-2019-16097/
======
aviv320i
Very interesting

